# Sticky  Post a picture of your diesel powered BMW!



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

I think it's time for one of these threads! Lets try for some exterior and interior shots! :thumbup:


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

For the sanctity of this thread, and not reposting my pictures from another thread that I started, I'm just gonna link that thread. 

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=443410


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Hmm - link to a thread of pics of YOUR car? Why not a more neutral thread? Or do you want everyone to comment on yours again?

To the OP - any pics of yours?


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

335diesel said:


> Hmm - link to a thread of pics of YOUR car? Why not a more neutral thread? Or do you want everyone to comment on yours again?
> 
> To the OP - any pics of yours?


Because it's silly to post the same pics twice in the same forum, that's why. I'm not the one that thought it was a good idea to make a sticky for car pics when there are already threads containing them. WTF do I care if people comment on my car? If they want to, they can. If not, they can look at the 40 or so pics I posted (rather than doing it again here), and enjoy them.

And yes, since this thread is posting pics about each owner's diesel car, it *is* pics to my car...since that's what the thread requests.

Now, provide something constructive to the thread, like pics of your car, like the OP asked, instead of harassing me.


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

my d with 35% tint and clear coat protection


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice! Thanks for sharing, lalitkanteti (man, that's a mouthful...had to look at it like 8 times to make sure I spelled it right).


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

Stugots said:


> Nice! Thanks for sharing, lalitkanteti (man, that's a mouthful...had to look at it like 8 times to make sure I spelled it right).


I know I wish I could change screen name.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

335diesel said:


> Hmm - link to a thread of pics of YOUR car? Why not a more neutral thread? Or do you want everyone to comment on yours again?
> 
> To the OP - any pics of yours?


No diesel for me yet, I just wanted to get one of these threads going so everyone can share their pictures instead of starting a new thread every time a new member gets a new BMW. 

-LTS


----------



## 335diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

Cool.

Here's mine - you don't get them in the US!


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm a big fan of the 3 series touring. It'd be dream to get one in diesel. I had a e46 wagon I loved. 

Great pics, btw


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

This is before I put on Huper Optik 35% all around


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

magbarn said:


> This is before I put on Huper Optik 35% all around


Beautiful!


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

magbarn said:


> This is before I put on Huper Optik 35% all around


Looks very good. If I was ordering I would order same color combo with Al trim.


----------



## wkahn1961 (Apr 13, 2010)

Pictures right off the delivery truck. I had to wait over a weekend to take delivery.


----------



## chef_geek (Dec 29, 2008)

magbarn said:


> This is before I put on Huper Optik 35% all around


Its just beautiful. I ordered Deep Sea Blue with Chestnut Brown Interior. I was very very close to ordering it with oyster though. Probably should have. Apparently my order was converted over to production really early and I couldn't make any more changes over a month out of picking it up. Trip to Munich 7/10/10...almost here! :banana:


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

wkahn1961 said:


> Pictures right off the delivery truck. I had to wait over a weekend to take delivery.


:thumbup:

Didn't want navigation?


----------



## ekay (Apr 14, 2009)

*here is my baby...*

2010 335d barbera red


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

magbarn said:


> This is before I put on Huper Optik 35% all around


what camera do you have? Btw, nice white balance! tiny over exposed but Im being hypocritical, Im not the greatest photographer


----------



## boooomer (Apr 23, 2010)

*Some pics of my '10 335d*

Got it in April to take advantage of the eco credit.

I had some time yesterday to be a little creative with my camera, looking at different effects with a tele and super WA.

let me know what you think.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

andyffer said:


> what camera do you have? Btw, nice white balance! tiny over exposed but Im being hypocritical, Im not the greatest photographer


It's a D700 with a 14-24 2.8 lens. I like to overexpose by a 1/3rd when taking pics of my car to bring out the true color of the Monaco, but good eye


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

Here is mine


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

I finally took some photos, which meant I had to make sure the car was cleaned up. :doh: 

I'll just post one pic for now, but it is probably the best one - plus it shows a good view the DEF filler port!

Everyone seems to have a hard time figuring out what color it is... can you tell? The color changes so much that it is like a different car every time I see it.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

János said:


> I finally took some photos, which meant I had to make sure the car was cleaned up. :doh:
> 
> I'll just post one pic for now, but it is probably the best one - plus it shows a good view the DEF filler port!
> 
> Everyone seems to have a hard time figuring out what color it is... can you tell? The color changes so much that it is like a different car every time I see it.


Is that Alcatraz in the background?

I'm guessing it is light grey?


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> Is that Alcatraz in the background?
> 
> I'm guessing it is light grey?


1. Correct!
2. No, not light grey. 

Re: #1 - you have a very sharp eye. You can see a tiny reflection of _another_ well-known landmark reflected in the car windows. 

Want to take another guess at the color? I told you it is a puzzler...


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Resolution is not that great, is it the Jermiah Obrien?:dunno:

OK, so it is not light gray. I'm gonna go with some sort of blue, but not Monaco.


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

János said:


> I finally took some photos, which meant I had to make sure the car was cleaned up. :doh:
> 
> I'll just post one pic for now, but it is probably the best one - plus it shows a good view the DEF filler port!
> 
> Everyone seems to have a hard time figuring out what color it is... can you tell? The color changes so much that it is like a different car every time I see it.


First looks like space grey but since its not then it should be blue water


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> Resolution is not that great, is it the Jermiah Obrien?:dunno:
> 
> OK, so it is not light gray. I'm gonna go with some sort of blue, but not Monaco.


Nope... not grey and not blue. There are not too many choices left! 

Since the resolution is not great, I'll post another picture so you can see what was reflected in the windows.


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

János said:


> Nope... not grey and not blue. There are not too many choices left!
> 
> Since the resolution is not great, I'll post another picture so you can see what was reflected in the windows.


Tasman green? :dunno:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

János said:


> Nope... not grey and not blue. There are not too many choices left!
> 
> Since the resolution is not great, I'll post another picture so you can see what was reflected in the windows.


Great shot! Still can't make out the color though.:dunno:

I miss Northern Cal, great place to drive, I especially loved Marin County and of course Hwy 1 down the coast to Half Moon Bay, Monterrey, Big Sur, etc... You can have the traffic though.

Probbaly about the best I can do around here is the Overseas Hwy down to Key West.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

roots said:


> Tasman green? :dunno:


That's the one! Hard to believe, isn't it?

I sent a different set of photos to my mother, who said "what a nice _blue _car". 

Most of the time it looks dark bluish grey, however if the lighting conditions are just right you'll see a little bit of green. I'll attach another pic, which captures one of those moments. 



Flyingman said:


> I miss Northern Cal, great place to drive, I especially loved Marin County and of course Hwy 1 down the coast to Half Moon Bay, Monterrey, Big Sur, etc... You can have the traffic though.


I have yet to take it on a really long drive. Hwy 1 can be quite dramatic, in good and bad ways! Another of my favorite drives and destinations is Sonoma. Lots of rolling hills and great scenery.

I also enjoy going to Tahoe. It will be interesting to observe the fuel mileage through the flat parts. I'm hoping the climate control does its thing when the temperature gets into triple digits around Sacramento.

As for the traffic - at least there is a lot to enjoy IN the car.  My last car didn't have navigation so I'm really glad to have it. My only complaint is that the sound system isn't nearly as nice as what I had before. I might have to do something about that, but will have to read up on what can be done...


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

János said:


> That's the one! Hard to believe, isn't it?
> 
> I sent a different set of photos to my mother, who said "what a nice _blue _car".
> 
> Most of the time it looks dark bluish grey, however if the lighting conditions are just right you'll see a little bit of green. I'll attach another pic, which captures one of those moments.


Yaay! 

My first thought when I saw your photo was platinum gray. But then I thought there's no platinum gray on the 3'er. So I had to look up my 3'er brochure and saw tasman green. :thumbup:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)




----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Patrick said:


> .


I hate you. :rofl::thumbup:


----------



## Dave_3d (Oct 17, 2006)

Here is my old bus (E92 335D). Bought new in 2006.

Still pulls like a train and returns twice the mileage that my Jaguar gave me. 

D.


----------



## MrBonus (Jun 26, 2010)

High quality cellular telephone picture.


----------



## BayouBimmerGal (May 20, 2010)

Voila.

I would have preferred Patrick's location, but as I don't happen to have a ridiculously wealthy sugar daddy, I had to make do with my driveway.


----------



## Malkavian (Jan 26, 2010)

János said:


> That's the one! Hard to believe, isn't it?
> 
> I sent a different set of photos to my mother, who said "what a nice _blue _car".
> 
> ...


Nice! I was thinking about Tasman green, and almost went with it... Then saw a picture with some bad lighting, and got scared off into space gray. But this looks really good!

Here's mine with winter wheels and Blizzak LM-60 tires.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

That almost looks like two different cars!

What a difference lighting makes...


----------



## Display_Name (Apr 14, 2010)

*PIX of my 2011 x5 35d*

Not much a story. I've been lurking here in the diesel section since last fall. Learned alot, and y'all helped dispel some of my initial conerns about buying a current diesel. I had a 1999 VW TDI, but that was pretty low tech compared to modern power plants.

I'd been thinking about a 335d for myself, but would up with this X5 35d for my wife instead.

I started looking for a very basic, low-spec 35d, was thinking about ordering one, then I found this one in a local dealer's inventory.

I don't know all the codes, but it is Titanium Silver with Black Nevada leather. It has the sport activity package, 20" rims, running boards, roof rails and (as I like to say) front seated heats. I was told that it was ordered for a customer whose financing fell apart between order and delivery.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Display_Name said:


> Not much a story. I've been lurking here in the diesel section since last fall. Learned alot, and y'all helped dispel some of my initial conerns about buying a current diesel. I had a 1999 VW TDI, but that was pretty low tech compared to modern power plants.
> 
> I'd been thinking about a 335d for myself, but would up with this X5 35d for my wife instead.
> 
> ...


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for those photos - I looked at your collection... very nice.

I had a pet named Inca (a dog). 

What inspired you to visit such unusual locales in Poland?


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

János said:


> Thanks for those photos - I looked at your collection... very nice.
> 
> I had a pet named Inca (a dog).
> 
> What inspired you to visit such unusual locales in Poland?


Being Polish 
I'm obligated to visit my family every 2 years 
My wife picked the name In"k"a, long story short color of Inka's fur resembles coffee made out of wheat in old country.... little add :rofl:
No relationship to great Inca civilization


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

tlak77 said:


> Being Polish
> I'm obligated to visit my family every 2 years
> My wife picked the name In"k"a, long story short color of Inka's fur resembles coffee made out of wheat in old country.... little add :rofl:
> No relationship to great Inca civilization


My family used both spellings, "Inka" and "Inca" - it is good the dog didn't become neurotic about it. 

I've visited Warsaw (and Prague, Montreal, and even Vegas too ). Your photos looked very picturesque and brought back many memories.

Apologies for going off topic. :angel:


----------



## bernie335d (Mar 1, 2010)

Heres mine just on a random summer day with my buddys car.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

bernie335d said:


> Heres mine just on a random summer day with my buddys car.


Nice, which one is faster 
What tints do you have on your d?


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)




----------



## PacificJet (Mar 7, 2010)

My favorite shot.


----------



## bernie335d (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey Tlak77, I have a 35% tint done on all the windows except the windscreen.


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

Here's mine:


----------



## david335xi (Apr 17, 2010)

Picked her up 8/31 in Munich and dropped her off 9/10. Now the looooong wait. I have an 08 335xi right now and I MISS my 'd.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

I had a 3/31 ED too. It was nice to meet you.


----------



## HoustonScott (Sep 19, 2010)

The 335d out in the Texas Hill Country this spring. 

HS


----------



## jdcolombo (Nov 16, 2008)

*Ruby Black X5*

Here's a couple of photos of our new Ruby Black X5 35d. Ruby Black is a very difficult color to photograph; it looks like a metallic black until you get it in direct sunlight, which then lights up the red metallic "sheen" in the paint. The two photos below show a full shot of the car where it looks pretty much black, and then a close-up of the paint in direct sunlight where you can clearly see the red metallic effect.

Ruby Black is a BMW Individual color not normally available in the U.S. We had to get special approval from BMWNA to get this color, but it is simply gorgeous, IMHO.



















John Colombo


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

Your ruby black color reminds me of my tasman green, which looks gray unless the sunlight illuminates the green sheen.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

That Ruby Black looks very interesting, you can really see the Ruby flakes stound out up close. First time I've heard or seen that.:thumbup:


----------



## joeincs (Sep 15, 2009)

My new wheels and tires


----------



## jtc424 (Oct 16, 2010)

joeincs said:


> My new wheels and tires


wow those look sick, what is the model BBS?


----------



## joeincs (Sep 15, 2009)

No, Bremmer Kraft, BBS rims were 1500+ each.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

On the Ring!


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

BMW_Power: Nice car.. have got redelivered in US?


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

bimmerdiesel said:


> BMW_Power: Nice car.. have got redelivered in US?


Thanks, yes, just picked it up Tuesday. 7 Weeks from drop off.


----------



## mxxx (Nov 12, 2010)

A pic of my new 335d in more of a "real world" setting... stopped at Tapioca Express on the drive home from the dealer.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

mxxx said:


> A pic of my new 335d in more of a "real world" setting... stopped at Tapioca Express on the drive home from the dealer.


Ladny kolor :thumbup: 
Welcome to ds family


----------



## mxxx (Nov 12, 2010)

tlak77 said:


> Ladny kolor :thumbup:
> Welcome to ds family


Thanks tlak77!


----------



## SkipSauls (Oct 19, 2010)

2011 X5 35d, delivered on 11/16/2010


----------



## Diesel Bimmer (Aug 20, 2007)

*2009 335d*

'09 335d, Sport, Premium, Heated Seats. Wheels are Breyton GTS-R off my previous 135i. Have to use 10mm spacers all around.


----------



## JMK (Apr 6, 2002)

*My 2011 Alpine white X5 35d*

My first diesel and love it! Picked up on 12/22 PCD. Loaded vehicle with every option except lane departure, HUD, rear ent.


----------



## gasspasser (Nov 6, 2010)

Here's my 2011 Msport 335d. It's my first diesel and I LOVE it!! Great performance and amazing economy all in the same package!


----------



## david335xi (Apr 17, 2010)

Love the LeMans! We have the same car, but with Oyster interior... looks great both ways


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)




----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## DZLMAN (Mar 1, 2011)

János said:


> 1. Correct!
> 2. No, not light grey.
> 
> Re: #1 - you have a very sharp eye. You can see a tiny reflection of _another_ well-known landmark reflected in the car windows.
> ...


It is space gray and I think the reflection is of this bridge sorry don't remember the name probably golden gate....


----------



## DZLMAN (Mar 1, 2011)

Space Grey and Golden Gate bridge


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

DZLMAN said:


> Space Grey and Golden Gate bridge


Correct on the landmark! The color is not Space Grey... but was revealed in this post.


----------



## 335devil (Nov 12, 2010)

*Ch-ch-changes!*

Here is the 335devil, the terror of the Inland Empire. This is my daily driver (120 mile r/t) and I get 34mpg doing 80 down the freeway. It doesn't get any better than that! LeMans Blue, M Sport, Premium, and Comfort Access packages, black Dakota interior, dark walnut trim, and more options...fully loaded! I am looking at upgrading the tailights to Umnitza LED's. Also, for those of you doing your taxes, I got an $900.00 credit because the 335d is considered an "Advanced Lean Burn Vehicle," which was a nice surprise. This is my first diesel, and I totally love it--it handles like a sports car.


----------



## DZLMAN (Mar 1, 2011)

Very Nice!!!

I don't know how to express myself, I put in an order here in Toronto 10 days ago a 2011 335d alpine white with saddle brown int m sport, premium, nav/idrive, glacier silver carbon fiber trim and just got the production number, car will be built in mid April, I'm probably looking at end of May delievery if all goes well. The wait is killing me..........

I've always driven diesels, I ended up with a VW GTI 2010 because its sporty, prior to this I've been trying to make my VW TDI's sport diesels I've been able to accomplish a lot but OEM is different so this time I'm going all out........the GTI was not a good experience its much better than ordinary gas cars but low end torque is not there.......I don't care about high hp hight rpm performing cars coz in real world it doesn't matter.....our diesels low end power plus fuel economy is awesome. Please pray I get my ultra sport diesel sedan soon.........

Will post pics as soon as I know its at the dealership!!!!!!!

dzlman aka Atif


----------



## 335devil (Nov 12, 2010)

*Plenty of torque!*

No worries, it has 425 pound-feet of torque--very quick off the line and trust me, it really handles like a sports car.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Is this car Montego Blue or Deep Sea Blue? I am interested in seeing pics of both of these colors. Trying to decide. Thanks.



PacificJet said:


> My favorite shot.


----------



## HIREN (Jul 14, 2006)

It looks like Montego, but then again I've never seen deep sea blue. I would think the deep sea blue would be darker.

I have Montego Blue and the car is a very nice deep shade of blue in the shade and on overcast days. In sun light the paint gets lighter looking a bit teal at times and even purple in some angles. Check out the pics below. My car just washed on different days.


----------



## DZLMAN (Mar 1, 2011)

This is LeMans Blue [replaced Montego Blue in 2011] hope it helps.

A


----------



## andyffer (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes, purchase the JBD

lol how I can get it to chirp going from 2nd to 3rd at 2800rpm


----------



## robertb_in_dc (Mar 8, 2005)

Picture of my 2009 335d. 31K miles and no problems yet. Still love this car...


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Finally got around to taking some better quality pictures. I just painted and installed the grills today. I am trying to keep it simple and clean. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## stoked335d (Jan 4, 2010)

March 2010 delivered Montego Blue. I think I saw 1 or 2 Ds here with this shade of blue. I gave her first personal hand car wash today at my friend's house.


----------



## pasing (May 11, 2011)

Picked it up June 17th!

Space gray with M sport/Prem/Cold/Navi/HK/Ipod. It drives like a dream! :rofl:


----------



## DZLMAN (Mar 1, 2011)

Here's mine


----------



## 325xi_dc (Nov 24, 2002)

We load up with B5 biodiesel when visiting the folks in Indiana.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice d's guys!


----------



## Max Schnell (Jun 22, 2011)

.


----------



## diapason8 (Jul 1, 2011)

Picked mine up a few days ago !  2011 335d Jet black with oyster/black interior. My first BMW and first diesel car !


----------



## 07X3platinum (Dec 1, 2006)

DZLMAN said:


> Here's mine


Do you have any sun reflection from the aluminum trim that makes it bothersome while driving?


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

07X3platinum said:


> Do you have any sun reflection from the aluminum trim that makes it bothersome while driving?


I too have AL trim and no reflection.


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

The new baby in Verona, Italy Dropped off on 7/2. The long wait begins


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

07X3platinum said:


> Do you have any sun reflection from the aluminum trim that makes it bothersome while driving?


The aluminum has a soft brushed finish - no reflections at all.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Just picked her up Tuesday in Munich.


----------



## DnA Diesel (Jul 31, 2010)

Very nice, which blue is that?

*edit* Nevermind, #, couldn't see your sig on mobile. Nice!!!


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Deep Sea Blue. It's a really dynamic color in different levels of light.


----------



## grapes87 (Feb 22, 2011)

I'd love to post a picture of mine, but its black and always dirty


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

grapes87 said:


> I'd love to post a picture of mine, but its black and always dirty


sometimes I like my car better when its dirty from outside. Also gives me inspiration to clean it.


----------



## Never Enuff (Jul 3, 2011)

*335d MSport*

OK, love to post another picture of my new baby! Cheers!


----------



## dll2k4 (Feb 6, 2010)

On the 'Ring


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

dll2k4 said:


> On the 'Ring


Sweet!


----------



## DZLMAN (Mar 1, 2011)

07X3platinum said:


> Do you have any sun reflection from the aluminum trim that makes it bothersome while driving?


Nope no reflection mine is actually carbon fiber aluminum not brushed aluminum, can't really see carbon fiber pattern in the picture resolution.


----------



## GingerJay (Jul 31, 2011)

To the brushed and glacier aluminum owners, do you find that either of these scratch easily?


----------



## aljlin (Feb 11, 2011)

GingerJay said:


> To the brushed and glacier aluminum owners, do you find that either of these scratch easily?


Yeah my aluminum trim is slightly scratched on the dash but not big.


----------



## MarcL (Jan 15, 2004)

Here goes. Took delivery yesterday in Denver, 10 weeks after dropping it off in Nice, France. So nice to be reunited . . .


----------



## LowSulfur (Sep 15, 2011)

*My D!*

I love this car!


----------



## SixShotEspress0 (Jan 25, 2011)

Here are a few,

http://www.flickr.com/photos/amfmbrownz/sets/72157626744585218/


----------



## LowSulfur (Sep 15, 2011)

Just painted the front grills by the fog lights black over the weekend. I love the one tone look much better. 

Sent from my PG06100 using Bimmer


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

Here are some pix from my Sept 6th ED and our track day at the Ring. Very happy with the Saddle Brown and Piano Black trim. It's like sitting in butterscotch and chocolate. :thumbup:

BTW - my Msport was delivered with non-Msport rims (style 193M); this is currently being fixed by BMW NA upon redelivery. Long story.... Argh!

Looking forward to getting this car in mid-Oct and getting it prepped for some "fun" New England winters.


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## ncbuckeye (Sep 9, 2011)

FlyingLow78 said:


>


You have great taste, FlyingLow!! :thumbup:


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks! That's a sweet ride....I think you got a darker interior than I did.


----------



## ncbuckeye (Sep 9, 2011)

My interior is the Saddle Leather- I love it. I bought the car without seeing the saddle in person, so I was a little nervous until I saw it- now I think it is one of the best things about the car!


----------



## gasspasser (Nov 6, 2010)

*I got Double D's!*

Just picked up my wifes X5d yesterday! Now my 335d has company! Tech Pack/Prem Pack/3rd Row Option/Rear climate/Smart Phone Integration/Ipod USB/Black Nevada Leather:


----------



## blue dragon (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

blue dragon said:


>


I like what you've done with your xd. What is the tow capacity anyway?


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

After fresh hand wash... closing on 2 yrs and still runs like new


----------



## blue dragon (Aug 10, 2011)

cssnms said:


> I like what you've done with your xd. What is the tow capacity anyway?


6000 lbs, and it tows this easily


----------



## blue dragon (Aug 10, 2011)

Thought I'd throw this one up as well....


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

SWEEEEEET ride, 6k towing capacity "PRICELESS". I can see the other guys sayinga "BIMMER" no way, Jose!


----------



## diesel fan123 (Nov 25, 2011)

My latest Diesel vehicle, dog not included.....


----------



## dll2k4 (Feb 6, 2010)

*After a winter wash*

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Happy Holidays from Puerto Rico SUNNY 86 degrees this afternoon!!! BUYYAAAAA!!!!


----------



## ductman (Dec 17, 2011)

Here's mine


----------



## richk300 (Mar 11, 2011)

*335d at Deal's Gap*

Having fun with my 2010 335d on the Tail of the Dragon, October 2010. Only mod H & R lowering springs


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

Finally got snow here in Cambridgeshire, UK.










Worth every PENNY!


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

*2 1/2 years late, better than never*

http://home.earthlink.net/~floydr1/new335d.jpg

November, 2010. Bluewater Metallic Premium, Sport, Cold Weather, Tan/Beige,


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Just installed my carbon fiber grille this morning on my 2009 Tasman Metallic Green 335d:


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

see attached


----------



## The Swede (Feb 20, 2011)

My F11 530d with the 6MT. Absolutly the best car I have ever owned.


----------



## meeksdigital (Oct 4, 2010)

Love my '11 335D. Delivered in November 2010, and it puts a smile on my face every time I drive it.


----------



## ncbuckeye (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful car! Mine brings a smile to my face every time I get in it too, but comparing our mileage figures, you must be smiling more!

I've got 23 fillups and my average is 35.4 mpg.....


----------



## meeksdigital (Oct 4, 2010)

ncbuckeye said:


> Beautiful car! Mine brings a smile to my face every time I get in it too, but comparing our mileage figures, you must be smiling more!
> 
> I've got 23 fillups and my average is 35.4 mpg.....


Haha yeah, I do a lot of in-town driving actually. Definitely not light-footed, but roughly 80% of my driving is around town, hence the lower mileage. I still see 23-25mpg in town though, which is nice!


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

*Euro Hangar Car Show*

Here are some of the pictures from the Euro Hangar show in Holland, MI - was at the local airport. Photog was Pawel Dmytrow out of Chicago. I think he took some really nice shots in the hangar.

Perhaps some KW2's in the near future to finish off the exterior...


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Finally!! I FOLLOWED instructions!!! LOL:dunno:


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

bueno :thumbup:


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

yep thats my baby!!


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Figured it might be time to update the pics...2 posts coming.

1 of 2:


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

2 of 2


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

Stugots, great shot with the NSX and the clouds.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

jfxogara said:


> Stugots, great shot with the NSX and the clouds.


Thanks.  I try...


----------



## mettmann (Feb 5, 2005)

stock on stock - 9400' alt - Tioga Pass


----------



## prometheussf (Mar 24, 2013)

*my baby*

2011 335d M-Sport package, Harman Kardon sound, Premium Package


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^nice!!!
Welcome to the 'Fest :thumbup:


----------



## prometheussf (Mar 24, 2013)

thanks


----------



## sunny_j (Sep 24, 2006)

i had all the black mouldings painted a few weeks ago and i finally got a chance to take a few high resolution pictures. I also have the jb diesel box installed.... next mod on the list is h&r springs

Before








2012 BMW X5d by Sunny Jhooty, on Flickr

After








2012 BMW X5d by Sunny Jhooty, on Flickr









2012 BMW X5d by Sunny Jhooty, on Flickr









2012 BMW X5d by Sunny Jhooty, on Flickr









2012 BMW X5d by Sunny Jhooty, on Flickr









2012 BMW X5d by Sunny Jhooty, on Flickr









2012 BMW X5d by Sunny Jhooty, on Flickr


----------



## severecaraddict (Nov 17, 2007)

^Absolutely stunning! :thumbup:


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

I just bought this 09 CPO car two weeks ago. Love it.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Finally took the "new to me" 2012 X5 35d out for its photo shoot. It's a former BMW exec vehicle with 11k miles.


----------



## 2011 beamer (Jan 1, 2012)

were did u get the jb diesel tuner and how much??


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

I know you didn't ask me, but you can look on Burger Motorsports website and find the item and the price.


----------



## hittpink (Feb 24, 2013)

*Tint and clear coat protection*



lalitkanteti said:


> my d with 35% tint and clear coat protection


Hi, I have a white 2011 335d. I'm considering getting tinted windows. What brand did you put on, and how has it worked for you?

I'm also considering getting paint protection. What did you use & why? What others did you consider, and why did you decide against them?

Thanks so much!

bill


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

I used 3M film for my windows. It is the best, period. They invented it in 1966 and continually improve their film. Paint protection is a scam designed to make dealers money back that they gave up to make the sale. I like Meguires products for maintaining the paint.


----------



## hittpink (Feb 24, 2013)

*Paint protection*

Thanks for the info. When you say scam, I assume you're referring to the dealer teflon deals. I'm thinking about the 3m paint protection film. Has anyone had experince with it or heard of good/bad results?

Thanks much,

bill


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

hittpink said:


> Hi, I have a white 2011 335d. I'm considering getting tinted windows. What brand did you put on, and how has it worked for you?
> 
> I'm also considering getting paint protection. What did you use & why? What others did you consider, and why did you decide against them?
> 
> ...


I didnt realize you pointed it to me(old screen name). I got 3M tints and paint protection. It cost be about $800 in total. I read lot of online reviews which favored 3M. After 3.5yrs I feel like getting new tints. It doesnt feel as effective as it was when I got them installed. 
Paint protection was a good investment. In 2 months I drove without it I had 2 paint chips due to debris on road and since then not a single one. This is one of disadvantages of Black car even a small chip is soo visible. Installer said based on maintenance film might turn yellowish but so far it looks good and difficult to notice. 
I am planning to get car professionally detailed next month. I will put some updated photos then.


----------



## hittpink (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for the info.

What kind of paint protection did you use? Why are you replacing it now? Is it coming off or looking bad, like the tint?

Thanks,

bill


----------



## mantinis (Jul 10, 2013)

Mine e39


----------



## Stef120d (Aug 23, 2013)

My 120d. Bought it about 2 weeks ago.
Changes so far:
Short Sport Antenna
M Performance Gearknob
M Performance Handbrake

To Come:
ALOT


----------



## Stef120d (Aug 23, 2013)

Sorry it was posted twice..


----------



## bigbodybimmer (Feb 11, 2005)

Picked this 2011 sport up last month...

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 2-1 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## msej449 (Oct 26, 2013)

Awaiting good weather to take some photos, but in the meantime, here's a stock shot of my new straight-six 330d Touring xDrive F31 on its winter wheels. The grey looks much brighter in reality. Will post some shots when the weather improves ....


----------



## piredon (Aug 12, 2013)

Picked her up 2 weeks ago! (forgive the cell phone pics) My second BMW diesel.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

piredon said:


> Picked her up 2 weeks ago! (forgive the cell phone pics) My second BMW diesel.


Looks great. Love the M sport and dark blue. Classy and sporty at the same time. :thumbup:


----------



## simionescud (Nov 9, 2013)

*2011 335d M Sport -- enjoy*

Few pics ..Enjoy ...I sure do ...every day


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks to all Bimmerfest members who put up with my constant questions and gave their assistance in my new 2013 X5 Diesel.

My 4th BMW - 2nd Diesel BMW.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Congrats again. Looks a lot like mine except cleaner...


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

FredoinSF said:


> Congrats again. Looks a lot like mine except cleaner...


Thanks!
But yours is more equipped with lots of good stuff.


----------



## msej449 (Oct 26, 2013)

At last, it's stopped raining - so here's today's photo' at my Mum's house:










*F31 330d SE Touring xDrive*


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Pat_X5 said:


> Thanks!
> But yours is more equipped with lots of good stuff.


Well, it has a lot of stuff I would never had ordered. Some of it I am glad to have, other things are just silly extras. The diesel and cinnamon interior with multi contour seats were what I really wanted.

Overall, I am really happy with the X5d. I hope you enjoy yours as well.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## modobrew (Oct 30, 2013)

Just picked her up yesterday! 2011 with M-Sport package. 49k miles so def opting for the extended warranty. The torque is absolutely insane! I'm in love!

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Mikowski1968 (Aug 14, 2013)

*My Diesel*

123d m sport


----------



## severecaraddict (Nov 17, 2007)

Mikowski1968 said:


> 123d m sport


BEAUTIFUL! One of those awesome cars we'll never see in the states.


----------



## Mikowski1968 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks mate, sorry for bad photo,gotta get some more.


----------



## DRCCC (Mar 10, 2004)

*New Diesel SportWagon*

As promised in a separate post attached are pics of my wife's new 328xd diesel sportwagon. Picked it up today, anxious to compare it to my 2011 335d. This ones got almost all the bells and whistles.


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

^^^ Nice, particularly like the interior color.


----------



## piredon (Aug 12, 2013)

That's a gorgeous car! Wish coral red interior were available on the F10. Well done, sir!


----------



## severecaraddict (Nov 17, 2007)

Jamolay said:


> View attachment 444896
> 
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


SCHWING! I'm really eying the 328d wagon. Its pretty much the only BMW that we get in North America that I'm even remotely into. _Would love to see more pics!_ :thumbup:


----------



## curiousgb (Jun 19, 2014)

our New 328D, MSport. Just over 1000 miles and love it. Can't wait to get through the breaking so I can have some fun.

George


----------



## 2010335dsport (Apr 21, 2014)

Mmm. Perty!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## JoeyBomb (Jul 26, 2014)

328xd Wagon

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## severecaraddict (Nov 17, 2007)

JoeyBomb said:


> View attachment 454573
> 
> 328xd Wagon
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


My dream car...in the best color. More pictures, please!


----------



## JoeyBomb (Jul 26, 2014)

severecaraddict said:


> My dream car...in the best color. More pictures, please!



View attachment 454580
View attachment 454581








All I have on my phone, traveling but will post more later on.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## JoeyBomb (Jul 26, 2014)

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## severecaraddict (Nov 17, 2007)

JoeyBomb said:


> View attachment 454580
> View attachment 454581
> View attachment 454582
> 
> ...


What color did you go for inside?

Safe travels!


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

I test drove a 328d yesterday with my wife. Her comment was "why did you waste my time dragging me down here to drive this thing. I don't like the disconnected feel of the steering, and I really don't like the mediocre power". The lady has spoken. No four cylinder bmw diesels for her. We will either keep the 335 D or buy a 535 D.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow looks great even my girlfriend loved it and she doent cater tourings that much

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Jamolay (May 11, 2014)

JoeyBomb said:


> View attachment 454583
> 
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Is that the estoril blue? It looks darker, but very sweet.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## severecaraddict (Nov 17, 2007)

totitan said:


> I test drove a 328d yesterday with my wife. Her comment was "why did you waste my time dragging me down here to drive this thing. I don't like the disconnected feel of the steering, and I really don't like the mediocre power". The lady has spoken. No four cylinder bmw diesels for her. We will either keep the 335 D or buy a 535 D.


Keep it. Power aside, I have a feeling that the "disconnected feel of the steering" is going to be more commonplace with the newer generation(s) because BMW seems to be gravitating toward pleasing that segment of the market. Honestly, the new 328d wagon is the ONLY BMW that appeals to me now. 

When its time to move on from my E60 (still under 35k) I will probably have to give a serious consideration (dear GOD, I can't believe I am going to say this) the 2015 VW Golf TDI wagon 4-motion that *SHOULD* be offered with a manual transmission. Fit & finish won't be the same, but it will be close to half the cost of a fully loaded 328d wagon, is more 'mod friendly'; but the major selling point to me is the manual transmission.


----------



## htjouster (May 16, 2014)

Had my new 2014 328d delivered two days ago. Premium, nav, driver assist, lighting, and heated seats. Got a pretty good lease deal, with the 64% residual and all the available incentives ($1000 eco, $1750 build out, and $1000 drive event credits). My first BMW, and I'm already enjoying the ride and great mileage.


----------



## Bsqrd (Jun 30, 2014)

Just got mine a couple weeks ago. 



Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Taken a couple of weeks ago:

Link


----------



## sbalea (Mar 12, 2014)

328d in its native habitat and on my driveway


----------



## solan67 (Aug 12, 2014)

and this is my X1
http://youtu.be/iANZjHOMR5Q


----------



## Jamolay (May 11, 2014)

Not really a road for such a low riding car, but it did great! You shoulda seen the expressions on all the fancy ATV drivers. Of course, they went a lot faster....





















Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

*Gorgeous friend's 2014 328d from McKenna BMW - Norwalk, CA*

Here is my friend's 2014 328d that I helped negotiate and got a fantastic deal -
Black on black with Navigation & Drivers Assistance pkgs.
Perfect equipment level and just had it tinted:


----------



## Reamer (May 3, 2014)

So far only driven in Europe. I picked it up in Munich on Sept 29, put 2307km on it before dropping in Antwet. Nice car!

































Now 8-10 weeks before I take delivery here in the US.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

marsb007 said:


> Here's mine...
> View attachment 508420


Fantastic color!


----------



## f30jojo (Jun 4, 2013)

Brigette!


----------



## Mattt (May 25, 2015)

Brand new BMW owner here. Previously have had Fords, Toyota, and Nissan vehicles. Just picked up a brand new 2015 328d. I am 100% impressed with everything in my new 328d. Loving the MPG's too!


----------



## Sean535D (Aug 27, 2014)

I've had this 535d since August last year but just put new wheels on it. I've also done Black Kidneys. Once I replenish my wallet, I'm going to do coilovers and drop her a bit.


----------



## Mattt (May 25, 2015)

Sean,

Just out of curiosity, how many miles do you have on your 535d? I know the engines are obviously different between your vehicle and mine, but have you had any major issues with your diesel? So far I think the current BMW diesel models in the U.S. aren't given enough credit or consideration and are looked at differently in some cases. I have just been surprised more people haven't considered or know about the options in diesel for a BMW. I went from having a 2008 Mustang GT to this vehicle last week and I am satisfied with the 280lb/feet of torque the 328d is capable of. Don't know if it's just me but I am happy with the overall performance.


----------



## Sean535D (Aug 27, 2014)

Matt, I just passed 10K miles. No issues and I absolutely love the performance. I've never had a car this nice especially for long road trips. I plan on keeping this for the long term.


----------



## javanutsy (Jun 6, 2015)

Traded in our RX350 for a 2012 X5 35d few weeks ago... Couldn't be more happy. Weekends hauling the family has been a lot more fun


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

Recent photo of a trip down to Big Sur


----------



## f30jojo (Jun 4, 2013)

2012 X5 35d. I could have made it to the 600mls mark on one tank. I wasn't sure where the next diesel station was! (All interstate, just over 9 hours, non stop) and only a 64 dollar fill up.


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

f30jojo said:


> 2012 X5 35d. I could have made it to the 600mls mark on one tank. I wasn't sure where the next diesel station was! (All interstate, just over 9 hours, non stop) and only a 64 dollar fill up.


Nice, mpgs?


----------



## mattyboombastic (May 24, 2015)

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyboombastic (May 24, 2015)

mattyboombastic said:


> View attachment 513983
> 
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


My 2011 320d msport touring.. Got a bit creative with camera and a couple flashes..loving the new version of my old 2000 328 touring same colour..had to go back to owning again :-D

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## f30jojo (Jun 4, 2013)

Flying Ace said:


> Nice, mpgs?


27.5mpg. Not outstanding; hell my 8 year old E60 does better. But the X5 weighs 1500/pounds more, has awd, and is FAR more luxurious.

I think close to 28mpg in a crossover as heavy as an X5 is very impressive. God I just wish they'd put this motor in a F31 wagon.....


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

f30jojo said:


> 27.5mpg. Not outstanding; hell my 8 year old E60 does better. But the X5 weighs 1500/pounds more, has awd, and is FAR more luxurious.
> 
> I think close to 28mpg in a crossover as heavy as an X5 is very impressive. God I just wish they'd put this motor in a F31 wagon.....


27.5 mpgs is very good. What was your average speed? What size wheels do you have? What PSI were you running? I want to try to duplicate this on my next trip to Oregon.

I did 28 mpgs on my trip from SF to LA as well. So I know it's achieveable.

Keep in mind, 26-28 mpgs on the highway ranks high in the SUV and minivan category:

http://www.autotrader.com/research/...ient-suvs-and-minivans-with-3-row-seating.jsp


----------



## f30jojo (Jun 4, 2013)

Flying Ace said:


> 27.5 mpgs is very good. What was your average speed? What size wheels do you have? What PSI were you running? I want to try to duplicate this on my next trip to Oregon.
> 
> I did 28 mpgs on my trip from SF to LA as well. So I know it's achieveable.
> 
> ...


It was from fort rucker Alabama to fort Bragg north Carolina (I85-285-20-95) and strictly interstate. I didn't reset average speed BUT I set cruise to 74 and NO A/C.

It's a 12 X5 sport-premuim with style 214 staggered 20's. Idk pressure as I let the tpms handle that. It was in the low 80s that day and minimal traffic.

It's strange though, I just drove from Fayetteville NC to Orlando. With the wife, my son and bags plus the AC on intermittently, I averaged 24.5mpg... I'll post another thread upon getting back home about flat (no hills) long distance mpg vs hilly interstate driving; like from Alabama to NC vs NC to Florida. It traverses hills so effortlessly, I think the down hill stretches helped achieve a high mpg. Again, I'll repost numbers later.


----------



## Flying Ace (Jan 26, 2015)

f30jojo said:


> It was from fort rucker Alabama to fort Bragg north Carolina (I85-285-20-95) and strictly interstate. I didn't reset average speed BUT I set cruise to 74 and NO A/C.
> 
> It's a 12 X5 sport-premuim with style 214 staggered 20's. Idk pressure as I let the tpms handle that. It was in the low 80s that day and minimal traffic.
> 
> It's strange though, I just drove from Fayetteville NC to Orlando. With the wife, my son and bags plus the AC on intermittently, I averaged 24.5mpg... I'll post another thread upon getting back home about flat (no hills) long distance mpg vs hilly interstate driving; like from Alabama to NC vs NC to Florida. It traverses hills so effortlessly, I think the down hill stretches helped achieve a high mpg. Again, I'll repost numbers later.


In terms of tire pressue, if you check the manual, there are 2 recommended pressure settings. I have a 3rd row and I tend to use the higher setting when I take a long distance trip. You tpms wouldn't warn you until your pressure is well under recommendation, but you should still set it to the recommended pressures.


----------



## rjalbright3 (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## rjalbright3 (Sep 3, 2015)

My newest oil burner


----------



## Squiddie (Dec 19, 2010)

M-sport diesel for the win.


----------



## madhotm3 (Aug 14, 2011)

Not sure I posted a pic of my baby here:


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

rjalbright3 said:


> View attachment 792742
> 
> Dyno Tune following DPF, SCR, EGR, and swirl flap delete. 301hp 517tq 2014 535d(us) m-sport





awenthol said:


> We're you going for power? Numbers seem awfully low unless you were going for "clean" power


You're comparing your twin-turbo M57 engine to a single-turbo N57.


----------



## Johnero (Jun 14, 2018)

Hello everyone,

This is my first BMW and also my first diesel car. I bought it used last week and I am very happy with it. Great to see all the enthusiast here! 
https://photos.app.goo.gl/ksgCFZZbortx7No7A







_sl_


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## kozlio (Mar 14, 2018)

2012 x5d 122kms. Stage 2 ecu tune soon


----------



## tacos3 (Jun 22, 2018)

I bought this F10 about 3 weeks ago. Had some issues with a door actuator but that was taken care of. It's a great car that is one of the best cars I've owned. A nice blend between performance(that torque is amazing) and fuel efficiency. This car is the standard for luxury.










Looking at wheels and rubber next....

Darren


----------



## tacos3 (Jun 22, 2018)

I bought this F10 about 3 weeks ago. Had some issues with a door actuator but that was taken care of. It's a great car that is one of the best cars I've owned. A nice blend between performance(that torque is amazing) and fuel efficiency. This car is the standard for luxury.










Looking at wheels and rubber next....

Darren


----------



## aMgLoL (Jul 8, 2018)

*x5 35d e70*

--> 425 ft-lb of Torque! + 700 miles on full tank = :thumbup:

-Lowered on h&r race springs 2" F 1" R
-Monroe shocks & struts all around
-Moog sway bar links all around
- 21" BMW style 215s F 285/35/21 R 325/30/21
-Tinted windows all around 20% and 35% windshield
-Black kidney grills

Will soon do:

-OEM front bumper lip
-OEM M sport fender flares
-OEM M sport roof rack
-OEM M sport rear bumper
-Blue M caliper covers
-Debagde
-DPF delete
-EGR delete


----------



## kozlio (Mar 14, 2018)

BMW7X said:


> After 5 years still a fan but with only 78K miles, it's just broken in


Unrelated to topic of thread but... what size and weight of trailer is that? And mpg? I'm planning a canada to Mexico road trip with a 5x8' cargo trailer. Thanks


----------



## Bille7035d (Sep 17, 2017)

*2010 X5 35d 280000km*

Love this truck.


----------



## tacos3 (Jun 22, 2018)

Just upgraded wheels and rubber to my 2014 535d M Sport.

Sorry, trying to figure out why my images are coming out so big. Links in post below.


----------



## tacos3 (Jun 22, 2018)

Just upgraded wheels and rubber to my 2014 535d M Sport.

https://imageshack.com/a/img921/4553/hjBKZR.jpg
https://imageshack.com/a/img921/2127/9S0CrM.jpg
https://imageshack.com/a/img923/5111/8kketm.jpg


----------



## vwtobmw (May 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

540d... Nice!


----------



## syoe (Jun 19, 2018)

The day that I first fell in love 








Sent from my SM-G960W using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## CHDriver (Oct 24, 2016)

*2018 Diesel F31, Last of*

Bought this CPO car 11 Oct 18. Traded-in my 2016 CPO 328d F31. Loved the trade-in - love the new car! Wasn't sure about the drastic color change, white to black, but it grew on me quickly! No real difference in driving or handling, but really like the change to sport seats. The sapphire black also looks more aggressive and I need all the help I can get! Looking forward to long-term ownership of one of the last US BMW diesels!


----------



## DRCCC (Mar 10, 2004)

*New 540d*

So I bit the bullet. As a former owner of a 2011 335d I missed the power of the diesel 6. My wife drives a 2014 328d SportWagon which we love to travel in. I traded in my 335d for a 2016 Audi A6 which was a nice car but I really missed the diesel 6 power and economy. I was excited when the 340d was announced for the US and my intent was to wait a couple of years and order a 340d when my car was paid off. When they announced that they were no longer going to be available in the US market it was time to act. My local dealer (BMW of Bridgeport) was useless in helping me find a car but I was able to find one with everything I wanted on the internet within a 100 miles at BMW of West Springfield MA. Great experience at the dealership and 5 days into the car loving it. Need to take good care of it as plan on driving it for a long time. Proud owner of 2 oilburners!


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

DRCCC said:


> So I bit the bullet. As a former owner of a 2011 335d I missed the power of the diesel 6. My wife drives a 2014 328d SportWagon which we love to travel in. I traded in my 335d for a 2016 Audi A6 which was a nice car but I really missed the diesel 6 power and economy. I was excited when the 340d was announced for the US and my intent was to wait a couple of years and order a 340d when my car was paid off. When they announced that they were no longer going to be available in the US market it was time to act. My local dealer (BMW of Bridgeport) was useless in helping me find a car but I was able to find one with everything I wanted on the internet within a 100 miles at BMW of West Springfield MA. Great experience at the dealership and 5 days into the car loving it. Need to take good care of it as plan on driving it for a long time. Proud owner of 2 oilburners!


Congrats. You have a near unicorn. 
Beautiful car. Enjoy it. 
Was thinking of Euro delivery for a 540d in a couple of years, that will never be.

Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## jeffilano (Aug 1, 2018)

Diesel on the left hybrid on the right. Love em both!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## LakeCitySkyRoad (May 24, 2017)

*2014 328dx Wagon*

















Roof racks, tow hitch w/7pin connector - we took the camper on a 6000 miles trip this last summer.


----------



## MelbourneF30 (Apr 9, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------

